
New KAT address - rewtd
https://kat.al/
======
rewtd
Does anyone believe that torrentling can be contained?

~~~
aburan28
I absolutely believe it is possible for the government to stop torrenting,
just read what is possible in the Snowden docs and it should be very evident
that they can

